# Need reel help!



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok guys, I just purchased a 10' 3wt helios 2 used, for what I would consider a great price....now I need a reel! What do you guys recommend? I was looking at a nautilus fwx 3/4 or possibly a tibor spring creek cl. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Also, what line do you guys prefer for nymphing and occasionally throwing a top water bug?


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Another guy was on here a while back asking about a 3WT reel. You could look back and see what others said then. I'll say whT I said then...to me when it comes to a 3WT the reel is a line holder and not much more. If you have a preference on something because of looks go for it. I use an Echo Ion for my 3WT. I'll never get in to the backing on it, so drag doesn't matter. However I like the look and sound of the Orvis Batrenkill, but it's purely aesthetic, as I can't say it's a better reel than the Ion. I am a big Orvis fan so if you're getting a good deal then that's awesome, but I know for me a 10' 3WT would be too long for my preference. For line I use Rio InTouch Trout 3WF, but my 3WT is primarily for dry-fly fishing.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Have you seen the new Ross Colorado LT's. 

Airflo lines is all I use especially if you plan on using the line for awhile and in warmer water for bass.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Orvis Hydros SL
Discussion over!


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Checkout a site steep and cheap. They have a lot of name brand reels at half price, and lots of other fly fishing gear. Being a 3wt it just a line holder anyway.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

tandem said:


> Checkout a site steep and cheap. They have a lot of name brand reels at half price, and lots of other fly fishing gear. Being a 3wt it just a line holder anyway.


Link?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Orvis Hydros SL
> Discussion over!


Ross made in USA
Orvis is imported! (sic)


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

pocket water LL Beane


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

www.steepandcheap.com


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

At the price point you're talking, I would definitely go with the Tibor. Tibor makes the best reels on the market. Although I like the New Orvis Hydros SL, its not the reel for this outfit. The SL is far too heavy for the Helios. The Ross LT is a pretty lightweight reel and will match the weight of the Helios pretty well. The reels i'll add to the option list are the Lamson Speedster and the Lamson Lightspeed. Both are super lightweight and will pair with your helios very well. The Speedster is my favorite reel. Its the lightest in the Lamson lineup and has a very large arbor which is excellent for bringing in a fish that outmatches your rod! All these reels have great drag systems but with a 3wt outfit, that should be the least of your worries.

As far as line goes, the Rio Trout LT has a great taper for nymphing. The Rio Perception and the Gold are nice lines as well, so I would look into those.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.mrfc.com/MadisonRiverShopping/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=4

Madison river shops have been very good to me. I have some Ross, I have Abel, I have some okuma... A three weight is a fun rod. It will be hard to balance. The Helios is a sweeeeet reel. When I spend big money I try to keep it in the states. Three weight is that strange area where a click and pawl vs drag comes in. I like a click reel on my lighter rods. Get the reel that balances the rod and looks the best. Ultimately it is you that matters.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yakphisher said:


> Ross made in USA
> Orvis is imported! (sic)


So, because it's "imported" it's not a great reel?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

lunker23 said:


> So, because it's "imported" it's not a great reel?


Don't let him get ya down! The Orvis CFO is made in the U.S! And actually, most of the reels that Ross offers are made overseas as well. I think its somewhere around half.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Most companies have gone overseas. Lunker is 100% right about quality. Specs are specs. They make junk in the us too guys... High end or is is never a mistake. Ross has moved a lot overseas. I've yet to blow up an okuma and I don't baby them. They actually are for teaching others and going deep into the woods where things are likely to get dropped and beat up. If you're on a budget, try to get high end gear used... This stuff doesn't wear out and a little "patina" adds character. It makes your fishing lies more credible


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> So, because it's "imported" it's not a great reel?


Some people prefer USA products but their high end reel are not made overseas. LMAO at your braggart knowledge ;-) ! I guess you never seen their factory. 
Again I don't alway adheres to this standard either cause I' am always on the cheap when it comes to reels.... Especially bargains. 

2nd the Orvis CFO's but not all made here for sure. 

Best reel for best bang is Echo Ion.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

"braggart" 
Yes, I do let it be known that I roll with Orvis because they produce outstanding products that I happen to love and can afford. What's wrong with that? 
Why would you buy mediocre things in life when you know the product isn't going to last? By the time you add up all the money you've spent on cheap or bargain reels, I'll still have my Orvis Hydros attached to my Orvis Recon rod. Oops, there I go again being all braggart.......
Anyways, don't steer people down the path of purchasing cheap or bargain stuff. If that's your cup of tea, fine, but don't waste other people's money. 
Just as a side note, I have been to the Orvis factory a few times. I even watched as my Recon 7 and 4 weight rods were made. Along with that, I had the pleasure of hanging out with Pete Lutzer and Tom Rosenbauer. So yes, I guess you're wrong about me ever seeing the Orvis factory.


----------

